# Splitter/riving knife for Craftsman 113



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello guys,
I've recently aquired a vintage table saw,
it is a Craftsman model 113.29991 :










The saw is in good condition no missing parts with the exception of the blade guard/splitter.
Because safety is very important to me I'm in need of finding either a new aftermarket solution
or a vintage replacement part !!!
Shark guard is quite costly and old guards do not come up on the market very often,
I can make a splitter by myself but I would very much prefer a ready made solution .
Do you guys have any suggestion ?


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

This is the old guard assembly,
so that no one gets confused :


----------



## EdDantes (Aug 24, 2018)

If you aren't interested on a Shark Guard, look at the MJ Splitter: https://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a more recent 113 Craftsman saw that I'm parting out. Later tonight I'll take a picture of the splitter and blade guard assembly, see if it would work for you.


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello EdDantes, thankyou for replying !!!
I'm very interested on a Shark Guard, but the point is that this guard is very expensive,
full kit is 200$ plus shipping, also I don't find that much about it in terms of feedback/rewievs …
On the other side microjig splitters, despite being much cheaper,
don't give me the feeling of being protected and safe as much as the above guard …
If I'm wrong please share your thoughts !!!

Hello mathguy1981, if you had a guard matching my saw it would be great,
please send me a picture, you never know !!!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The micro jig splitter works well and is a lot easier to deal with than the original guard, the reason it is missing is because it is a poor design and just about everybody that owned that saw threw the guard away.


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello bondogaposis and thankyou for replying !



> the reason it is missing is because it is a poor design
> 
> - bondogaposis


 I'm interested in this thing, unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to see with my eyes the original guard,
this is the reason why I need to rely on your experience …
Having said that could you explain better why the guard is a 
poor design ? What are the main flaws of this guard ?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I previously owned a newer model 113, 80's vintage, and used it for 30 plus years and that is what my experience is based on. In order to make a non-through cut, like a dado, or for a tenon, or half lap; you will have to remove the guard entirely. I can't remember exactly what tools were needed, but you couldn't remove or replace the guard without some tools. You can't just slap it on there either, you have to align it with the blade, so it is fussy and time consuming. I remember after doing it a few times that I just left it off and it sat in box for the entire time I owned the saw. It is not a riving knife but a splitter so it doesn't raise or lower with the blade. I went with the micro-jig splitter instead because it is so easy to put in and take off, because of that, it was always in place when I needed it and therefore safer than the stock guard that sat in a box.


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok bondogaposis I got the sense now of what you mean when you say poor design …
Nevertheless I have a few more questions :
- Can you confirm you have to align the "knife" evry time you take it off ?
- Did you have the two spring loaded washers system ?










If so could you explain how it works in order to align the knife/splitter to the blade plate ?
Thankyou !!!


----------



## DaveT1963 (Feb 15, 2019)

Did you find the original Splitter/Guard for your Saw. If your still looking I recently acquired one. It looks to be complete except for the piece that connectes the guard to the splitter. I am still trying to find out exactly how that goes together.


----------



## Phenk (Jul 23, 2019)

> Ok bondogaposis I got the sense now of what you mean when you say poor design …
> Nevertheless I have a few more questions :
> - Can you confirm you have to align the "knife" evry time you take it off ?
> - Did you have the two spring loaded washers system ?
> ...


Hello Everybody. I'm new here. Home Hobbyist etc….... I just received an old Craftsman 113.22401 saw from a friend. It was bought new by her grandfather and is in great condition. It is running a 10" bladeI've been lurking for a few days on here trying to gather info. I ran the Nickle test and from start up to shutdown the nickel didn't even twitch.

My first question relates to the quoted picture above. Can I make a riving knife that attaches between these two spring loaded washers? If not what would be an alternative?

Thanks


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Those rear hanging splitters almost killed me twice. 
My best suggestion is to make several ZCI's with a splitter built in for different blade heights. Make one up close to the blade for 3/4 and thinner work, one double that, one tall.


----------

